# Detailing/Rolling Road Day



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

Detailing/Rolling Road Day

Prestige Detailers and Scottishmini.co.uk have co-organised an event which will both allow you to view and demonstrate advanced car cleaning and maintenance techniques. The venue will be Star Performance in Kircaldy, Fife. It will all kick off at 9.30 am on the 11th of March 2007.

We have provisionally arranged outside demonstrators that will offer machine polishing techniques and trade stands are also to follow.

Star Performance are also providing their state of the art Rolling Road facilities, and also their barbeque, so food should be on supply Wink but feel free to bring along what ever you want

These ont he day prices are as follows...

fwd on the rollers = £25

4wd on the rollers = £40

4 wheel alignment = £20

should be a good day folks lets hope everyone can make it Cool

Details of the premises are below:

Unit 1D
Frances Industrial Park
Wemyss Road
Dysart
Kirkcaldy
Fife, KY1 2XZ

http://mc.multimap.com/cs/mi10//X13/...rvice_seq=2585


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Good to know.

Cheers


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

who are Prestige Detailers


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

that would be me mate :thumb: :wave:


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Might have to pop along, will someone be demonstarting using a rotary as i would be interested in watching this 

Is that 4 wheel alignment on their NEW machine , heard some good stuff about it and might have to get it done - I dont have a mini will that be ok you think


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The Big Yin said:


> Might have to pop along, will someone be demonstarting using a rotary as i would be interested in watching this
> 
> Is that 4 wheel alignment on their NEW machine , heard some good stuff about it and might have to get it done - I dont have a mini will that be ok you think


I will be doing machine polishing demos at this.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

See ya's there, oh and need to get there early as i fancy get the 4 wheels aligned


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> I will be doing machine polishing demos at this.


Learn from the master himself


----------



## ericd (Aug 20, 2006)

Is it gonna be first come first served at Star, or is there gonna be a list you need to stick your name on and what you're getting done ?


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

See you guys there, want to see some nice minis on the rollers, oh and DKG demos


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Hmm this could kill two birds with one stone, got a mate who's fanatical about his mini and me the detailing.


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

hey folks just an update the rollers is kinda a first come first serve thing as jim isnt looknig for definate numbers on the rollers


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

gutted, cant make it and its ages away lol


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Hopefully make this one:thumb:


----------



## PaulV (Feb 19, 2007)

Would this be the right sort of event to ask someone to have a look at my car and offer some detailing guidance? I posted in the Help forum (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=22908), but I figure there's no substitute for in-person advice!

(also I've overdone it on one of the doors and am afraid of doing more damage )


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

PaulV said:


> Would this be the right sort of event to ask someone to have a look at my car and offer some detailing guidance? I posted in the Help forum (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=22908), but I figure there's no substitute for in-person advice!
> 
> (also I've overdone it on one of the doors and am afraid of doing more damage )


deffo the place bring it up and i we can advise on products maybe even remove the damage.:thumb:


----------



## PaulV (Feb 19, 2007)

Top news. I'll be there, barring acts of god/wife etc.


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

Would have came along but im going to a VW show down south


----------



## Jockrock (Feb 24, 2007)

Wish I could come too, I reckon the only way I'll be able to de-swirl is with a PC(don't own one yet), Will hopefully make the next one

Have fun


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok, Can you tell me what these rollers do apart from wheel alignment as I've heard mention of them but never heard what there actually for. I also notice you don't mention rwd. Why? Inquisitive newbie,:newbie:


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

The rollers are a power / torque measuring device, like the rollers at an MOT station in looks, he ones at SP can do FWD, RWD and 4 WD


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok. got that. He doesn't mention a price for rwd, hence why I asked. Once readings are obtained what happens. Is it what they call a remap? As I said, complete and utter newbie to this.


----------



## ericd (Aug 20, 2006)

Once you get the reading/output (usually hp & torque) you're done, purpose is to give you an idea of the cars current power, resulting graph will give you an idea if you're cars basically running as it should be, always worth insuring your car is capable of surviving a RR run, if you've any doubts fix what you think is wrong and run it next time.

Remapping is a whole different topic  

HTH


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for that. That explains in nicely


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

rwd is the same as fwd 

rw / fw = £25 4w £40


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi folks,

Newbie here, looking to see PC in action and hopefully maybe get a wee shot!
Can't wait to properly clean, seal and protect my ming blue pearl body, but first I must get swirls removed and chips fried.

I hope people don't mind being asked lots of questions at this event.

Looking forward to it now I've got babysitter sorted out!

:wave:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

SURFERROSA said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Newbie here, looking to see PC in action and hopefully maybe get a wee shot!
> Can't wait to properly clean, seal and protect my ming blue pearl body, but first I must get swirls removed and chips fried.
> ...


Thats part of the fun of the day - learning new techniques for detailing and seeing machines in action... Ask as many questions as you like, the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Folks, I hope the organisers dont mind me asking this: I will be bringing a scrap panel tomorrow for PC and rotary demos, however it would also be great if a couple of people could volunteer to get their car bonnets polishes as well for demos, as its best to see working on an actual car where possible, especially when demming glazes and waxes too! Come find me if you want your bonnet polished. Could do with a couple of volunteers! :thumb:


----------



## skid (Oct 5, 2006)

Whats the plans regarding the detailing guys is it like the last one that Polished Bliss held there and all the rolling road stuff is done first before any detailing displays is done.
I will come down but not keen on hanging about all day,also i could do with the long lie :lol:


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

What time are you hoping to start your demos Dave? Hope the weather stays dry for it, will you be under cover?


----------



## base-1 (Jul 3, 2006)

I know I'm the other end of the UK, but that's a great idea for a "car day", RR time and detailing - top stuff lads.

If my engine was in I'd come up and take advantage of the alignment - 4 wheels for 20 quid?!?!  BLIMEY lol


----------



## Ripley (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi
I have an Toyota MR2 and am new to this. I would like to come along tomorrow but cant make it till 11am. Is this too late?
Cheers
Ann


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

hi Ann shouldnt thinkso last time we were there till 4pm lol

Graham


----------



## Ripley (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats great Graham.
Looking forward to meeting you guys and hopefully learning a thing or to.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Dave KG, I have just got myself sorted for this and will happily volunteer my bonnet. If you are not on here tonight (Sat) I will come find you in the morning.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

What a bummer. Goin to the old firm game and wont make it over to Fife. Would love to have watched the master (KG) at work. Damn, Damn and triple Damn. One day :wall:


----------



## PaulV (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll gladly put myself forward as a victi... volunteer.  Restoring my faded paintwork would be a minor miracle...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks like we got two or three volunteers for bonnets which is great... if the weather is naff, hopefully we'll be able to squeeze inside and hopefully we may be able to do some demos inbetween the cars on the rolling road but we'll just see tomorrow...

I will be there from 930, so come find me guys and gals! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lou_m said:


> What time are you hoping to start your demos Dave? Hope the weather stays dry for it, will you be under cover?


Will be there from 930, hopefully I'll get under some cover...


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

dave theyres also a fiesta xr2i that stepped up to the challenge the other night :thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Folks, I hope the organisers dont mind me asking this: I will be bringing a scrap panel tomorrow for PC and rotary demos, however it would also be great if a couple of people could volunteer to get their car bonnets polishes as well for demos, as its best to see working on an actual car where possible, especially when demming glazes and waxes too! Come find me if you want your bonnet polished. Could do with a couple of volunteers! :thumb:


Dave, I will offer my bonnet if that's okay. Ming Blue pearl B6 A4.

Hope this is okay.


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi folks, good to meet you, pity about the weather but im sure everyone went away having learned something. Cheers Dave and Brian for putting in a lot of effort and talking through the processes etc. However people describe stuff on the forum it is never the same as seeing it done in the hands of pro's.

PaulV, im sure that Dave will find a way of sorting your paint out, it really did baffle him.

Hope to see you all again in Perth

Lewis:wave:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

^^^^ you will Lou :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## PaulV (Feb 19, 2007)

Lou_m said:


> PaulV, im sure that Dave will find a way of sorting your paint out, it really did baffle him.


Well, even if it's beyond saving, I appreciate him trying. Glad I came along and met you all, and learned a few things in the process. I'll be at the Perth meet too, assuming A) nothing comes up between now and then and B) I get my transmission sorted, as after stopping at Harthill services it decided it didn't want to go into reverse gear anymore :wall:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Found the day very interesting indeed. Just want to say a big hello to everyone I chatted with, it's excellent to put some faces to the various handles.

A very informative day, pinnacled for me by the expertise and influence of the 'Taysiders in Space', DAVEKG and BLR23 (Bryan). Real polishing to remove swirling and an introduction to quality waxes and cleansers will guide my next purchases. I'm very thankful to them for giving me the chance to use both the PC and Makita on my bonnet. I'm not scared of correcting my paint work any more. Superb input guys, thank you very much!!!

SCOT - Hope to see the pics soon, and yes you and your colleagues are right to refuse the paper towels to dry the work's cars!!!!!!!!!

GRIZZLE - I'll be in touch over the next couple of weeks, a very kind offer indeed mate, and I'll owe you one for that.

MARK-GTS - Good luck with your early progress mate. 

I just wish I didn't have to rush off after getting the bonnet done but my babysitter was already three hours into their overtime!

Hope to see you all again sometime. I think I can now use the following smiley with confidence.

:buffer:


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

No photo's guys!? or are they somewhere else???


----------



## PaulV (Feb 19, 2007)

DaveKG took a few on the day - maybe he can post them up?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

PaulV said:


> DaveKG took a few on the day - maybe he can post them up?


Piccies in this thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=24727

:thumb:


----------

